# Trane XV80 no flashing light



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

KabbyBarty said:


> Have a 2 yeard old Trane XV80. Came home tonight to run the AC. The red light no longer flashes. Fan won't come on, AC wont come on, heat wont come on. No read light. I can hear trransformer runing inside furnace when I hit the black switch after removing the furnace fan lid where I would normally change the filter.
> 
> Is there a reset or something. I unplugged power and plugged back in. The thermostat clicks etc.


 
Run A/C ?? how hot is it where you are ?? It's cold here
Check the board for a fuse. I wouldn't think you could hear the ''transformer running''


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

May be a blown fuse.

Which means you might have a short in the low voltage circuit.


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

Where is the fuse on the board?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

The fuse is a 3 or 5 anp spade fuse. Make sure power to the furnace is off before removing and installing.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Top left corner


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

That was it!!!! You guys are the best!!!! AC is up and running for our 90 degree global warming day in Dallas today. Now if I can just start saving up for the higher utility bills thanks to the Obahma Carbon tax. Higher priced everything now.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You probably need to check your low voltage wires . They mabe touching somewhere at times. I worked on 1 this past summer that kept blowing fuse home owner kept replacing it. Mice kept chewing the wires where thew run out to the a./c unit. Weeders are also bad to knock the insulation off the wires


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

Part of the issue was that I took the yellow wire off to run the heat. Apparently they had the yellow hooked withthe red and when the heater ran the AC unit ran. So I took the yellow off one time and the heat ran without the 

Hunter 44360 must not be a variable speed Heater Thermostat. I bought a LuxPro 152 but haven't put it in because I don't know where the wires would go. 

So this summer due to prior owners issue I need to install this.

I need the variable speed furnace to work as variable speed with all the wires placed proerly and the AC to only come on when the AC is turned on.

3rd wire slot from left has white and yellow wire
4th from left has red
5th from left has 2 greens
6th from left has red
7th from left has white
The 1st and last two slots have nothing

The board below is the exact set up.

I want to work this right so the wiring isn't an issue.


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

Board above. Sorry


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

The thermostat has nothing to do with the var speed fan.

Hunter makes some of the crapest thermostats around.

The thermostat needs to be 2 heat and 2 cool 
This is a 2-stage furnace make connections as follows

Thermostat to Control Board
R R
W1 W1
W2 W2
G G
Y Y

If you don't have enough wires make a jumper wire and jump W1 and W2 at the control board and connect W1 from the stat to W1 at the control board. Get your manual for the furnace and read electrical connections. There should be a jumper or a dip switch setting to set for use with a single heat stage stat. What this will do is make the furnace run on first stage heat for 10-14 mins then switch to second stage heat

As far as the a/c condenser you will have a 2 wire coming from the condenser. Make a connection at terminal Y and C on the control board.

About a month age I had a service call for the same problem that you are having and it was a Hunter stat. The stat was faulty. Replaced the stat and everything worked fine. I'd say your stat is junk.

Hope this helps


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard hunters were bad. So I bought the Lux Pro to go away from Hunter. PSD 152 Multi Stage Oil Gas We have Natural Gas Furnace. Would I follow the same hook up?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes,
The biggest thing here is if the furnace is set up for the 2 stage heat using the stat to control the 2 stage. If the w1 and w2 at the board is jumped then a single heat stat can be used. 
Can you post a pic of the board. I'd like to see the terminals in the pic.

If this concern just started then look at the stat and compare it to your new stat as far as terminal locations. If the same then just replace the stat.


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is the board. The yellow is the one I put back to run the AC


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

The concern has been going on for the last year and a half


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I would just replace the stat.

The stat only needs to be for a single heat and cool.


----------



## KabbyBarty (Feb 26, 2009)

So I can use this lux Pro stat and run the wiring like you said earlier and check the manual to make sure the ppins are set for dual stage furnace single stage stat?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

From the pic you posted it appear that necessary adjustment to the board are already made for the use of a single heat stat

So, I wouldn't mess with any connections at the furnace. Just match the wires off the old stat to the new stat.


----------

